# Methyl Trienolone Injectable - Last Mass Course



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have managed to obtain some of ROHM labs new product - Injectable Methyl Trienolone.

Now I've read that this steroid is the gear daddy who bums other daddies of gear so suffice to say I'm quite cautious about using it.

I'm going to keep a log of my last mass course before I diet for the UKBFF Portsmouth show. This will be a last push at a bit of extra size and hardness before I start into diet mode.

SO lets begin - this will be a 8 week course beginning with Methyl Trienolone for a front load so I can assess it's potency on its own.

So last nite I did this

0.5mg of Methyl Trienolone

Plus the Perfect Preworkout stack from my other post.

4iu of insulin PWO

Inner Armour Whey and BCAA powder in PWO shake with 150g simple carbs

I trained quads for the first time in 3 weeks last night as I busted my ankle about 3 weeks ago and haven't been able to walk properly for a while. The workout went like this.

4 sets front squat - 2 sets 1 plate a side, 2 sets 2 plates a side

2 sets rear squat using a top squat attachment for more focus through the centre of the quads.

3 sets dumbell lunges up and down the road outside my gym.

4 sets heavy leg press (60 degree) working up to 400kg for the last set.

The results - My legs were in absolute agony this morning although I knew that from how pumped I was last nite. I haven't trainined legs in 3 weeks so that accounts for some of the soreness PWO.

I have also started a new type of workout split which is set over an 8 day week not 7. This allows me to get more rest and have shorter more intense workouts as the number of training days is increased

I was returning from the British finals yesterday so my eating was not good yesterday. I'll post up my lean mass diet from tomorrow.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

nice one tom, on a side note, how'd you hurt your ankle?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good luck tom... looking forward to seeing u in action in april 

and i will also look forward to texting u details all the junk i have been eating while u are dieting just like u did to me!!

lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

How'd I hurt my ankle?

Well there were these ten massive blokes and they wanted a bit of a scrap so I pasted them up and down the road before bathing in their blood and making delightful ornaments and jewelery out of their bodyparts.........

*wakes from dream*

I hurt my ankle falling over a bit of driveway at my girlfs parents house. Thought I'd broken it it was so painful and couldn't walk properly for a week.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, thats a fair one. its the stupid stuff that hurts more than the kick in's!!!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

hey tom im assuming its the same as the oral Methyltrienolone, but im guessing not as toxic is its injectable?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Supposedly not as toxic but I'm being cautious and only using .5mg a day until I can gauge its toxicity.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

you got it.

not sure on toxicity? could well be dose related


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

so how much mg/ml?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

very low dosed, 1mg/ml.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

so, its that strong then? anyone used the orals?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Just read up on it, it sounds to be the best anabolic out there but sounds toxic as hell (well the oral)

People who were in the 2mg/day range developed highly elevated liver enzymes and Jaundice (yellowing of the eyes and skin). They all recovered, and through trial and error, a 500-750mcg dose was found to be (*relatively) safe, and (*roughly) as effective as 150-225mgs of Trenbolone Acetate

Cut and paste from steroid.com, Will be very intrested to hear/see the results


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> so, its that strong then? anyone used the orals?


Yes I've used the orals but wasn't too impressed to be honest.

However, I think I'm the only one who's ever used them who wasn't impressed, so I was probably doing something wrong (it IS anal supository, right??).

All jokes aside, the only oral (no ****-erotic jokes please) I've ever been pleased with is anadrol, so I'm pretty sure my liver is so strong manly it kills off most tablets before they can get into my system. So for me, I reckon the injectable is well worth a go.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

cheers for that m8! didn't kno you named my manhood "Anadrol" sounds powerfull


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

used the oral MT, finished about a month ago, very strong and was pleased with the results!!

il be honest big, your the only person ive not liked it. lol, Rob couldnt hack it, quit after a week of taking it,LMAO!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Supposedly not as toxic but I'm being cautious and only using .5mg a day until I can gauge its toxicity.


A guy on another site I speak to, ran 1mg per day, for 8 weeks, plus test and some oral dbol at the end, and his liver values were only slightly elevated, certainly no where near dangerous.

I'll find it and post it, if your interested?

It will be interesting to see how the oral that PS is using rates against the inj, although he is using 6 times the dose mg:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was using the Oral as after speaking to Tom at the weekend i have decided to switch to the injectable...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nytol said:


> A guy on another site I speak to, ran 1mg per day, for 8 weeks, plus test and some oral dbol at the end, and his liver values were only slightly elevated, certainly no where near dangerous.
> 
> I'll find it and post it, if your interested?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the oral that PS is using rates against the inj, although he is using 6 times the dose mg:


Yes please.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

*Posted by *******

How Toxic Is Methyl-Tren?

So, I got tired of all the speculation, loose anecdotal evidence, and relying on so-called "gurus'" steroid profiles, which seem to have created this fine vapor of mystery around the potent hormone metribolone, methyltrienolone, or more simply put - Methyl-Tren. Here's what I can offer about this compound:

Dosing:

We've heard ranges from 250mcg ED to 2-3mg a day, always attached to the caveat that your liver will curl up and die if you take this compound for more than 3-4 weeks.

The Cycle:

Given my affinity for anabolic compounds, my innate curiosity, my ability to handle the volume of zeros involved in converting a gram of M-T into dosable mcg quantities, and of course, my iron liver - I was the natural choice to perform the experiment. I'm a natural born lab rat.

Having a previous oral cycle of M-T under my belt, where the side effects got pretty [email protected] brutal, I had developed a respect for the compound. So I decided to go with an injectable version, to reduce liver stress by avoiding first pass, at a reasonable dose of 500mcg/day. I found it to be quite effective, and with a stack of liver, blood pressure, and lipid support supplements, the sides were negligible, so I bumped the dose to 1mg/ED. I again found the side effects to be pretty reasonable at 1 mg, so I stayed there for the remainder of the eight week cycle.

Note regarding other compounds used on this cycle: This does not purport to be a study on the effectiveness of Methyl-Tren at any dose, although I did find the compound to be highly effective - results came quickly, and I put on size quickly, and was extremely vascular. The reason I say I can't speak to the effectiveness, is because I was experimenting with other injectable oral compounds, among other things, during this time as part of my ongoing research. You'll see that I tagged in and out a bunch of compounds, and if it seems like a hodge-podge of chemicals, it's because it was. It was all in the name of science.

Liver Check: The other compounds

I ran a low dose of test throughout - 750mg/wk, plus 50mg inj. dbol ED for the first 4 weeks, 75mg winstrol susp ED for the first 6 weeks, then for the last 2 weeks of the cycle, it was 75mg (orally) mestanolone (methyl-DHT, a very underrated AAS) ED, with 50mg dbol (orally) Pre-W/O only. The only other compound whose liver effects are worth mentioning, would be accutane, which I was forced to add because the methyl-tren was making me a bit oily. That was run at 30mg EOD for about the duration of the 8 week cycle.

The Aftermath - ****** Gets Bloodwork:

I took 48 hours off all liver toxic compounds before having bloodwork done. Here are the results of the liver panel (just a few weeks old at this point):

Hepatic Function Panel

Protein, Total, Serum......7.4 g/dL........normal.......reference: 6.0 - 8.5

Albumin, Serum..............4.5 g/dL........normal.......reference: 3.5 - 5.5

Bilirubin, Total................0.7 mg/dL......normal.......reference: 0.1 - 1.2

Bilirubin, Direct.............0.10 mg/dL......normal.......reference: 0.00 - 0.40

Alkaline Phosphatase, S..117 IU/L.........normal.......reference: 25 - 150

AST..............................75 IU/L.........high..........reference: 0 - 40

ALT...............................61 IU/L.........high..........reference: 0 - 55

So, as you can see, everything was well within normal, except the AST and ALT scores. The ALT was just slightly (6 pts) above the normal range, and the AST was 35 pts above, but nothing to be worried about. The Dr. said no liver damage is done at these levels, nothing to be concerned about, just something to keep an eye on.

Conclusion:

So, how toxic is Methyl-Tren? No single user study could say for sure, but given my experience of running 1mg M-T ED for 8 weeks along with other liver-toxic compounds, I'd wager that the toxicity is reasonable enough that a healthy adult male bb'er could run an injectable version at 0.5 - 1mg/ED for a reasonable period of time, provided he stays hydrated and takes a liver support stack as a precaution.

-W-


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

wow!! i was concerned about running the MT on its own, let alone adding in dbol winny and mestenalone,lol!!

i got some of that mestenalone for my next course too 

i know this is a conclusion of liver values, but did he also mention the gains he made?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

big pete said:


> i know this is a conclusion of liver values, but did he also mention the gains he made?


PMSL That is the most important thing to most, sod my liver will I get stacked! 

I think this is one for you big boys but I will read Toms progress with interest, maybe one day I might....


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

big pete said:


> i know this is a conclusion of liver values, but did he also mention the gains he made?


He gained 15lb, and dropped BF.

He was going in for shoulder surgery, so he was not training at maximum, due to the injury.

He said most gains came in the 1st month, then leveled off.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was shoulder day

I ate/did this

8am - 4 weetabix and a 40g protein shake

11am - 300g chicken and 50g rice

1pm - Inner Armour Mass drink - 50g protein, 70g carbs

3pm - same as 11am

4.30pm - same as 1pm

5.30pm - BCAAs and Test-9-meth (ZMA,Tribulus,longjack) 0.5mg Methyl trienolone

6pm - Train

7.20pm - 4iu slin

7.30pm - Cellmass

7.45pm - PWO shake - 60g IA Whey and BCAA powder with 150g sugars

9.30pm - 200g Fillet Steak with Sweet potatoes and brocolli

10.30pm - IA Secreta GH capsules

The workout was quite good however my strength was hampered by my foot so I could not steady myself on a bench as easily, still got the 45kg DBs up for 12 reps but I wanted to do more.

What I noticed was that I was stronger throughout the workout and I was able to do heavy weight up till the end (20kg lateral raises, no bouncing)

Today is a day off training for me so I will be eating more.

I will be weighing myself today and hopefully I'll get some pics up later this week for a before shot.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

1 question, whats IA Secreta GH capsules?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Inner Armour Secreta GH - Its a GH releasing natural supplement.


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Been hearing some good stuff about this product will be interesting to see how TT does!!

Is this something that you would normally run on its own or is it ok to stack????


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was a rest day

I ate

8am - Weetabix and Protein drink

11am - 300g chicken and Sweet pots

1pm - MRP 40g protein 50g carbs

3pm - same as 11am

4.30pm - same as 1pm

6pm - 2 steak burgers (20g protein each) in buns

9pm - 1 steak burger

I did not use Methyl Trien yesterday as I want to try 1mg today.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

just intrested to know what your new training regime consits of and what split your using mate? thanx for the reply about changchun generics aswell mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

OK Today was Back and Traps

Lots of heavy deads and BB rowing

I am 85kg today at the start of my course

Excuse the hairy back


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

MM


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Rear Lat


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

your back has really come on since the last pics mate especially the mid traps... awesome

i'm suprised how lean u are still....

looking good mate i think u'll suprise a few peeps in portsmouth


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Woah, look at the veins in the rear lat pic!

Very good Tom this is gonna be an interesting thread.....

Baz can you make sure that when you get tickets for Stars, Tom is sat away from me? I swear TT you are as wide as you are tall!

Just shows what a staple diet of Pasties can do!

When is portsmouth?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you look a little narrow in the shoulders to be honest


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Your lookin BIG dude, nice wide back and traps! and still realy lean! proper impressed! how often u do cardio while off season?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> how often u do cardio while off season?


Never, I know thats bad but I really don't have time at the moment to do it. I keep myself lean through diet.

Today will be chest day and I will be doing another 1mg of Methyl Trienolone.

From next week my course will be as follows

400mg Rohm Test Prop/week, weeks 2-7

200mg Sci Tech NPP/week, weeks 2-7

1mg Rohm MT on training days weeks 2-6

4iu slin PWO weeks 2-3

100mcg Sci Tech IGF Pre workout weeks 3-8

10iu Sci Tech GH b4 bed on Training days

I may also utilise some Anavar but I'm undecided as yet.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks good! what does your training routine look like dude?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Looks good! what does your training routine look like dude?


8 day split

Major bodyparts on their own.

2 days on 1 off

Short workouts.

I don't have a plan to follow just make it up as I train.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tom..

i notice your traps are alot thicker i need mine to improve have u got a specific exercise that u think gave u yours?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

DB said:


> tom..
> 
> i notice your traps are alot thicker i need mine to improve have u got a specific exercise that u think gave u yours?


Deads and hanging shrugs mate.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hanging shrugs?????

is that of a chin bar and pull up without moving TT?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No UNC its just a barbell or dumbell shrug but you let it 'pull' your traps down at the bottom. The resulting lift is more explosive and therefore recruits more of the muscle which may not be utilised otherwise.


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Great pics Tom , I am sure you are gonna see good things with that course!! Plus being in such good condition I do literally mean SEE!! lol

U mention the prop... Is it the new viro-prop? Haven't been able to get my hands on any yet but is it much diff to the regular prop?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes its Viroprop mate

Awesome stuff, doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah I heard that about it ... Good stuff I will defo be getting some when i next do a course.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Saturday I did not train.

Also did not have any MT

Although I did have a fried breakfast and some fish and chips.

I also met Lorian and Gridlock on the evening as they were in Bristol.

Sunday I trained later in the day and had 1mg of MT in the morning.

I did hamstrings at Next Gen gym but TBH it wasn't the best workout as I was quite tired from working the night before. I still did some heavy weight though.

Food wise it wasn't the best weekend for eating although I did have a massive amount of turkey and Beef with the monster carvery I ate on Sunday.

Today will be shoulders again as this is the area I feel needs most improvement. The good thing about this workout regime is that there is a lot of rest for bodyparts so interchanging workouts is not a problem.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday I did shoulders

Food wise my day went like this

8.30am - Weetabix and Proetin shake

11am - 300g Chicken and Baked Potato

1pm - MRP containing 60g protein and 50g carbs

3pm - Same as 11am

5pm - same as 1pm

6.30pm - Trioplex Bar

7pm - Pre Workout Nitro Drink

7.30pm - Train

8.30 - CEE capsules and Slin 5iu

8.45 - 60g Inner Armour Protein shake with BCAAs and 60g simple sugars

10pm - Chicken chasseur and Roast potatoes and Broccoli

My training went like this


4 sets Hammer Machine Press

3 Sets Lateral raises

3 Sets Arnold Press

3 Sets BO lateral raises

3 Sets Standing Military press (10 rear, 10 front)

2 sets front rope raises.

So a lot of work in one workout but I felt strong all the way through.

Gear wise today I did

1mg MT

100mg ROHM Viroprop

I am going to be changing my Gear course from NPP to Boldenone as I feel that the Sci Tech Boldenone at 300mg/ml will be a better return with the MT than a 100mg/ml NPP. 

I will also be having a sports massage tonight as I feel that all the heavy lifting in this course will be a big strain on my body. I will be having sports massages every 4 days until I feel that I am recovering well enough.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Looking quality in the pics Tom.. Portsmouth is my hometown so I'll be down in April! Would like to compete but gonna need a stone and half before I can diet for it.. DAMN! lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was leg day.

This is what I ate/did

8.30am - Weetabix and Protein shake

11.30am - 300g Chicken and 2 Sweet potatoes

1.30pm - MRP

3.30 - 300g Chicken and 2 sweet potatoes

4.45pm - 1ml of each Sci Tech 300mg/ml Boldenone, ROHM Methyl Trienolone 1mg/ml

5pm - Inner Armour Test 9 Meth, IA BCAAs 5g, NOXPLODE

5.30pm - Train

7pm - 5iu slin, 6g CNP CEE

7.20pm - 60g IA Whey protein, 5g BCAAs, 60g Simple Sugars

9pm - Steak mince Spag Bol and Wholemeal pasta

10pm - MRP

Vitamins that I use every day

Milk Thistle - 2-3 capsules

Saw Palmetto

Selenium

Vit E

Vit C

Cranberry

Garlic

Evening Primrose Oil

EPA Fish oil

CNP Pro Aminos - Hydrolysed so better IMO

Training

Quads today

2 sets leg press to warm up (3 plates a side)

3 sets front squat - 3 plates a side max.

2 sets rear squat - With Top Squat bar

3 sets Leg Press - 480kg for 8 reps!! nice and deep as well.

2 sets walking DB lunges.

So not much Volume of sets but loads of weight.

I'm starting to see the strength gains come on faster this second week, Last week I felt like I could lift heavier but I actually pulled a muscle in my back and lifted so heavy that my GTO in my front delt shut down (aparantly this is when the muscle spasms and shuts down so my massage guy told me) Also had a slight pull of my lower lat from deadlifting. All is ok now but the fact that I did this shows hows careful you should be when using a compound this strong.

I have altered my course slightly and will be starting the IGF next week to help with tendon strength on the heavy lifts. Also will be starting GH on training days.


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

any chance of an explanation to your use of all the above vitamins tom? just wondering your own reasons for the above use! looking good in the pics mate and great thread so far


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Rob

Vitamins that I use every day

Milk Thistle - 2-3 capsules - Because MT is quite toxic to liver

Saw Palmetto - Prostate health

Selenium - Prostate health

Vit E - Antioxidant, fat based

Vit C - Antioxidant, water based

Cranberry - Kidney function

Garlic - Immune support, cholesterol balance, fat control

Evening Primrose Oil - Skin, and hormone balance

EPA Fish oil - Fat control, hormone balance

CNP Pro Aminos - Hydrolysed so better IMO - So that I've always got 22 aminos available


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Forgot to add

I was 89kg last night.


----------



## mr_b (May 28, 2005)

Thanks Tom that was excellent. Been looking at supplementing my health too constantly so great getting someone knowledgeables actual protocol. looking good mate, missed u at this years british!


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Forgot to add
> 
> I was 89kg last night.


How much were you previously Tom


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

85kg when the photos were taken.

probably just glycogen load at the moment but I'm hoping to finish this course at 95kg which I think is possible providing everything is in place and works as planned


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

4kg gain is still nice,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wednesday was a day off.

I ate the same food as normal and rested

Yesterday was Back Day.

I did/ate this

8am - CNP CEE CAPSULES

8.30 - Weetabix and Protein shake

11am - Chicken and sweet potato

12.30pm - MRP

2pm - Chicken and sweet potato

3.30pm - MRP

4pm - 1mg Rohm Methyl Trienolone, 100mg Rohm Viroprop

4.15 - NOXPLODE

4.30 - Train

6pm - CNP CEE, 5iu Slin

6.20 - 60g Inner Armour Whey, BCAAs, 60g Simple Sugars

6.30 - Sipped carb drink until 7pm

7.30pm - Baked Potato and Bolognaise

9pm - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks 1 slice wholemeal toast, OJ

I trained Back

3 sets pulldowns - wide grip

4 sets Deadlifts - got a PB of 220kg for 3 reps

3 sets underhand grip BB rows

2 sets DB pullovers

3 sets Low close grip cable rows

3 sets BB Shrugs

I felt very strong on this workout and got a PB of 5 plates a side for 3 reps on Deadlifts which I was quite proud of.

I think that my strength is going up quite high as I've been on the MT for 2 weeks and already I have beaten my PB on Deads. also got a 3 plate BB row out for 6 reps which is more than normal.

I'm a little concerned about my joints with this increase in strength so I'm looking forward to incorporating GH and IGF to aid with my tendon strength.

I am also very full and thick at the moment, a noticeable change in the last few days so I think the addition of the Test and Boldenone has complemented the MT quite well.

Some more photos up later.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

today was Chest day

I did this

8.30 - weetabix and protein

11.30 - Chicken and Sweet Pot

1.30 - MRP

3.00 - Chicken and sweet pot

4pm - MRp

4.30 - Methyl Trienolone 1mg

5pm - NOXPLODE, BCAAs, Test 9 Meth

5.30pm - Train

6.45 - CEE, 5iu slin

7pm - PWO shake as before

9pm - 6 egg whites, 3 yolks, rice

I'm off to work in a bit and I'll have 2 MRPs there.

Photos attached, taken at 6.45pm


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

more


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

last one


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

**** me!! The diff is amazing you look like you been on something diff for 2mths not 2 weeks!!! Incredible diff since the last pic post!!

Any shots of your legs?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That is quite an impressive difference, you look much fuller and harder too.

Nice


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

agree with nytol your are looking fuller and harder!

how do you feel on the mt?

i felt better doing half a ml than a whole ml.

like you say you do get good strength of of the mt.

my skin got a bit spotty when i came of but nothing nasty.

nice results mate,looking great

dred


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks guys

Theres no shot of my legs cos they are hairy at the moment and don't make a good photo.

They are growing too though.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

keep it up tom you are a true warrior keep us updated with more pics in a while.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

pics are very impressive mate! You're well on your way! Is the show at the Guild Hall in Portsmouth.. Who's going to the show? There's no way I'm missing this one!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll be there luke not sure on the date of it tho??portsmouth is only an hour from me


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

i guess it will be at the same venue, last years comp was 9th april so it must be around that time again.

It will be good to see tom compete again, you never know it could be toms year? he'll be in a very competetive category, U90's is always well represented.

I'll be cheering for him, if he brings his best package there aint many better.

This thread is quality tom, keep growin mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't posted in a few days so here's a run down.

Sunday

Trained Hamstrings and Calves

1mg Methyl Trienlone, 100mg Test Prop

100mcg IGF prior to workout.

Monday

Diet same as normal

300mg Boldenone

1mg Methyl Trienolone

Trained Shoulders

3 sets Cybex shoulder press did 8 reps on 60kg a side

Lateral raises - 3 sets maximum 22kg for 10 reps

Arnold Press - 32 kg maximum

Front Raises - max 22kg 10 reps

Bent over raises - 20kg

Standing Military Press - 10 front 10 back 30kg BB.

This was my strongest shoulder session ever, felt very very strong all the through and was absolutely pumped to the max afterwards.

Tuesday was a rest day so I went to the cinema with a mate to see Children of men.

Wednesday

8.30am - 3 weetabix 40g protein shake

11am - Chicken and sweet potato

1pm - Inner armour mass drink - 55g Protein 50g carbs

3pm - Chicken and sweet potato

4pm - same as 1pm

4.30 - 1mg methyl Trienolone, 300mg Boldenone, 100mcg IGF, 5g BCAAs, Test 9 Meth

5pm NOXPLODE

5.30pm - Train Back

6.30pm - 5iu slin, CNP CEE

6.45 - Whey 60g, BCAA 5g, 60g dextrose

7pm-7.30 - sip glucose drink

9pm - Spag bol (steak MInce)

10pm Bed

Training

DB Row - 3 sets 65kg max for 10 reps (heaviest DB in the gym)

Deadlift - 60kg, 140kg, 230kg (2 reps), 220kg (4 reps)

Low close grip pully row - Full stack

Superset of Cable pullovers and underhand cable row.

DB shrugs

Upright rows leant over for trap isolation.

I was very impressed with my lifts yesterday, my maximum last week was 2 reps on 220kg. Yesterday I did 2 reps on 230kg and then 4 on 220kg a massive improvement in just a week. I think that everything now is starting to work very well together and my PBs are being smashed every week.

I'm quite glad of the IGF addition as I was wary about overloading my tendons in the absence of it.

I was absolutely shattered last night after training and it really took it out of me.

funny thing is I'm still only 85kg in the morning empty but I have definately grown in size. Overall I am fuller and more vascular as well so thats weird.

Pics tomorrow including some leg pics but be prepared for the beast of babylon cos they aren't hairless LMAO.:spider:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Your training seems to be going through the roof! Those are very impressive weights.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, realy impressed, the BCAAs and Test 9 Meth must be realy helping you!:tongue10: :rolleye11


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

excellent tom, keep it up bud. very inspirational.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

That difference is like night and day 

Your meticulousness, in all aspects of your BB lifestyle, is such an inspiration Tom. This thread is a super motivator, keep it up mate !


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

you guys asked for a leg shot so here it is.

Excuse the hair Ok but when you are a muscle beast you have a winter coat. lol


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

wow tom you looked huge at the start of this thread but the later pics you look incredible.you dont look very tall and to me that makes you look even more impressive and a real power house

impressive cycle dude


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> you guys asked for a leg shot so here it is.
> 
> Excuse the hair Ok but when you are a muscle beast you have a winter coat. lol


o

Even tho i have fear of a homosexual outcry I've gotta say that even with the overcoat those legs are awesome!!

You gotta be well pleased with your prgress those lifts are going thru the roof!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Leg Day yesterday

8am CEE

8.30am - 3 weetabix and 40g Protein shake

11am - Chicken and sweet potato

1pm - Inner Armour Mass drink with 1 scoop Performance Banana Whey

3pm - Same as 11am

4.30pm - Same as 1pm

4.45pm - 100mg Rohm Test Prop, 1mg Methyl Trienolone, 100mcg IGF, Test 9 Meth, 5g BCAAs

5.20pm - NO Xplode

5.45pm - Train Quads

7pm - 5iu slin, CEE

7.30pm - PWO shake as normal

9.30pm - 2 salmon fillets baked with Carrot and Ginger (Yummy) Rice and Potatoes.

10.30pm - 10iu Sci Tech GH, Secreta GH capsules.

My Leg workout went like this

Leg Press - 2 warm up sets of 20 reps, 7 plates a side (10 reps), 11 plates a side (10 reps)

Front Squat - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg (3), 140kg (2)

DB walking lunges - 15kg, 22kg, 22kg, 22kg

Single Leg Press - 5 plates total, 3 sets, 10 reps a leg.

My legs were fcuked.

The only limiting factor was my knees and my ankle which still hasn't healed 100%. I want to be able to get 6 reps on 140kg front squat by the end of this course.

I did see some more strength on the lunges which were easier to do this week.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

tom when u front squat do u put the bar at the top of the delt in the lil crevice on the collar bone or abit furter down like 1" onto the delt


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

on collar bone I think


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome mate, as said above these are truely inspirational.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

TinyTom I know you have only now been on your cycle and using the Methyltrienolone for 17 days so not that long really but how would you say you rate it so far.

I see you have been using it mainly just on training days and injecting it an hour or so before training, have you tried using it or will you try using it every day or injecting at different times, whats your reasons for doing it as you are.

I plan to start using it very soon however what I have is higher dosed at 2mg/ml so wanted your opinion or anyone elses who has used the injectable before on best dosing etc.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi mate

I did chat to my guy about the everyday shots but the reasons for doing every day i.e. the steady blood levels are really negated by the inclusion of Boldenone and Test Prop which will give a steady blood level of test. The Methyl Trienolone is so fast acting (you get hot about 30 minutes after jabbing and feel stronger) that I don't see the point of using it everyday as in a cost-benefit ratio.

Not discussing prices or anything but by using every day the cost would be astronomical and so from a 'real world' application i.e. what you guys who might follow this course would do it's better to do it on training days which gives a 2 day on 1 off dosing schedule which is enough for me to make awesome gains.

Personally I am getting on OK with 1mg every training day and this is what I'd recommend as I'm getting no obvious liver sides such as bad skin, discoloured wee etc. Obviously I don't really know the damage until I've been and had my bloods done which will be the 1st week of december so that will be the tell tale.

I've only been on for 3 weeks and I've got another 2 to go so I'm looking forward to the strength gains in the next 2 weeks. After this I will be switching to MST for 3 weeks or maybe Tren Acetate however I would prefer to keep th eTren out as this is what I use when dieting.

So far I'd say it was a very good compund but definately one for the experienced user as its very easy to get an inhury with the increased strength. Also as far as cost goes a 10ml of Tren Hex would last as long as 20-30ml of Methyl Trien and would give similar (but less pronounced) results so you are talking a saving of over £100 at least.

I did this thread for information only and I'm not recommending anyone use MT unless they ahve exhausted all over avenues, I've been trying out all sorts of different things this year and this is the culmination of that experiment. I know now what compounds work best for me but I won't be using Methyl T as a staple drug because of its cost and strength. 

That being said - I fcuking love it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> . Also as far as cost goes a 10ml of Tren Hex would last as long as 20-30ml of Methyl Trien and would give similar (but less pronounced) results so you are talking a saving of over £100 at least.
> 
> That being said - I fcuking love it.


I dont understand what you mean by 10ml tren hex lasting as long as 20-30ml MT?

The MT seems to like you too,


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I dont understand what you mean by 10ml tren hex lasting as long as 20-30ml MT?
> 
> The MT seems to like you too,


Well I would only do 2ml of Tren Hex a week so 5 weeks worth.

Other people may do more


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh, I see what you mean.

However from people I have spoken to, none would compare M tren to tren hex, as far as results go.

I will not be trying it until Dec/Jan, so I shall have to reserve judgement until then.

I agree, many use much more than 200mg tren hex, but look nowhere near as good as you, just shows that the AAS are only a part of the puzzle.

Once I get back into serious training, in a few weeks hopefully, I shall use your diet times, as a template, as it is exactly what I need to give me a kick up the ****.

Cheers Tom


----------



## kas1436114505 (Aug 6, 2005)

Tom bro u are looking awesome keep it up, hope you do great in ur next competiton.

kas


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Good to see you on sunday mate, looking large and in charge.

This really is a great thread and thanks for steering me in its direction. What I have noticed about your physique over the last year is the quality muscle you are now holding and we all know how important quality mature muscle is. You can weigh the same but look completely different.

Your back for me (thickness) is where I see a lot of improvement and your shoulders and arms look balanced with your chest. Your legs have also improved with a nice outer sweep in those pics, so what I'm saying is, job really well done. You must be pleased with how the year has gone so far and excited by the prospect of showing off the toils of your labour come the spring time.

As I said in my text last week you have a great work ethic mate and attention to detail which will really separate you from the 'also rans'.

I think next year will hold some exciting moments for you and I cant wait to be there to witness them.

Good luck

James


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers for all your comments guys, I didn't think that this thread would provide an inspiration for anybody when I started it.

Hey James Sunday was a good day, got to chat to people I haven't seen/chatted to for a while, I am hopeful that I can have a year close to your success next year, you've progressed massively in the last 12 months. I must say I felt quite small next to your arms lol.

I'm really looking forward to chiselling away the baggage for my first show next year, I think that all my weak areas from last year (back, traps, shoulder thickness) have now been addressed so I'm eager to see the finished result. I was also chatting to John Hodgson on Sunday about different ways to come in for a show so I'm going to see if I can apply that method to come in fuller.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

On Saturday (28th) I did chest and biceps.

I trained first thing in the morning with only an NOXPLODE in my stomach.

I also did 100mcg IGf and 1mg Methyl Trienolone

PWO I had the usual PWO shake preceeded by 5iu slin and CEE.

For the rest of the day I ate when I wanted and also had a rather nice Nandos.

Sunday I went to Hayes to see the Stars show.

Monday - Hamstrings and Calves

I trained first thing

9am - 100mcg IGF, 1mg MT, NoXplode

9.50 - Train

11.00 - 5iu slin, CEE

11.20 - PWO shake as before

12.30 - Chicken and Rice with herb sauce

2pm - MRP

5pm - Chicken and Rice

7.30 - Chicken Curry

9pm - 10iu Sci Tech GH

9.30 Bed

I wasn't as organised with my food today as normal as I was at home resting for most of the day. I went to bed early so that I could get some rest after the weekend.

My workout went like this

Lying Leg curls - 4 sets

Romanian Deads - 5sets - 170kg max lift for 2 sets

Single leg curls - 2 sets

Seated calf raise - 3 sets

Standing Calf raise - 4 sets

Triple drop set seated calf - 1 set

Single leg calf raise - 3 sets.

I was a bit stronger on Stading calf and romanian deads, however training first thing hardly ever produces massive lifts from me.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Cheers for all your comments guys, I didn't think that this thread would provide an inspiration for anybody when I started it.
> 
> Hey James Sunday was a good day, got to chat to people I haven't seen/chatted to for a while, I am hopeful that I can have a year close to your success next year, you've progressed massively in the last 12 months. I must say I felt quite small next to your arms lol.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to chiselling away the baggage for my first show next year, I think that all my weak areas from last year (back, traps, shoulder thickness) have now been addressed so I'm eager to see the finished result. I was also chatting to John Hodgson on Sunday about different ways to come in for a show so I'm going to see if I can apply that method to come in fuller.


Believe me Tom your arms looked plenty big enough!! At least YOU have a chest to match!!

John knows his stuff mate and yes you could come in bursting at the seams if you carb up right, Gravesend and Colchester were the first time I carbed up and boy it made a huge difference. As John and Paul always say to me, 'keep it simple'. That approach IMO is the best and is least likely to upset the delicate balance in the last few days.

We are all guilty of trying something completely out of the ordinary in the last week to try and achieve that look but with this year under my belt I have come to realise that the body thrives on what you've been eating on the rest of the diet....Why change that? Pro pep and cashew nut butter on show day, you bet. I'd been eating this for the 4 weeks prior and looked good so I wasn't about to change it come show day.

If you are dry then you can eat what you want, YOU WILL NOT SPILL, simple as, only get drier and harder, esp with the addition of aldactone which I used successfully for the first time this year

James


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Any reason why u trained on an empty stomah m8?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

To maximise GH output and metabolic response for the rest of the day.

Try training in the morning, you'll be starving all day.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks for that info m8!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Some pics from today

Here's me and my training partner Simon. He's a strong guy and can Deadlift 5 plates after only 6 months of doing deads. Also can bench 3 plates quite easily.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Side Chest


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Most Muscular


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Today was shoulders day. I did this today

9am - weetabix and Protein shake

12pm - Chicken and potato

2pm - Inner Armour MRP

3pm - Chicken and potato

4pm - Inner Armour MRP

5pm - 100mcg IGF 1mg Methyl Trien, 100mg Test Prop, Test 9 Meth, BCAAs

5.30 NOXPLODE

5.45 Train

7pm - 5iu Slin, CNP CEE

7.30 - PWO shake as before

7.45 sip carb drink

Thats it I'm off to the cinema now to see SAW 3 so probably have a ****load of ice cream. update this tomorrow.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Hiya Tom,

I noticed you're religious with, among other things, NOXPLODE. Is it really that mind-blowing ? I've only ever stuck to the basics, i.e. BCAAs/Vitamin Pack/Glutamine Peptides/Creatine/Whey. I mean, I've read amazing things about it, just wondering if it's living up to the hype 

Cheers mate


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Jesus Tom... You are growing by the day mate!

Awesome pics mate! very impressive

Just got back from watching Saw III myself  ... Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Man i only just saw u and u wasn't that big! lol! u on the "roids"?

lmao


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

looking very good in your pics, and thanks for the info and advice on the methyltri, I will give it a go in a few weeks time.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Your progress is amazing, putting your pictures from the start, next to the most recent ones is shocking, you look as if your arms have grown by about 2 inches, and your chest and shoulders also look like they have exploded in growth!

Excellent stuff! 

In response to 'Toregar', I tried the NO Xplode last week and hated it, felt horrible using 2 sachets, I shall be sticking to regular eph and caff tabs, but as many love it, as hate it, so I think you have to try for your self, but try and get a sample before you buy a whole tub.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Cheers Nytol :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think that you get used to NO Xplode after a while. When I finish this course I'll be having a break for a few months.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wednesday was a rest day so I ate my normal diet and chilled out.

Yesterday was back and traps

I did this

8am - CNP CEE

8.30am - weetabix and protein shake

11am - chicken and potato

1pm - Inner Armour MRP

3pm - chicken and potato

4pm - Inner Armour MRP

4.30pm - 100mg Rohm Test Prop, 300mg Sci Tech Boldenone, 1mg Methyl Trienolone, 100mcg IGF

5.20 - NOXPLODE

5.30 - Train

6.45 - CNP CEE 5iu slin

7pm - PWO shake as normal

9.30 - Spanish Chicken and Potatoes

10.30 - 10iu Sci Tech GH

Training

3 sets DB Row 70 degree angle off the rack.

4 sets Deadlifts - 60kg, 140kg, 220kg (3 reps), 220kg (4 reps)

BB row - 100kg, 140kg

Pulldowns - 50kg, 100kg

Cable pullovers - 70kg, 70kg

DB Shrugs - 27.5kg, 45kg, 60kg

Superset of Low cable close grip rows and machine shrugs (rear)

I was not any stronger than last week however I believe that this is due to a small cold that I have at the moment. I was absolutely shattered afterwards and I was glad that I had a sports massage booked in the evening.

One thing I am happy with is that my shoulder to waist ratio is steadily increasing, thanks to my diet I am staying quite lean and unbloated on the waist and I think that when I diet I will probably get down to a 29 or 30 inch waist as I am 32 at the moment.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

awesome progress TT, really adding thickness and quality to your frame!

have u found the combination of IGF+inj-MT painful in regards to pumps? and how are your joints feeling?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Joints are quite stiff at the moment but I've found that the GH has helped with that.

Woke up this morning pumped to fcuk after having that GH last night.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Friday

Ate the same as Thursday and had 1mg of MT before training.

I did chest on Thursday was TBH I was shattered still from the back workout the previous day.

I did this

BB Incline Bench - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg, 140kg

Flat DB Press - 30kg, 65kg

Flat DB Flye - 20kg, 32kg, 32kg

Cable Crossovers - 25kg, 35kg

Biceps

High Cable Curls

DB curls

Preeacher curls

Triceps

Push downs

Single arm extensions

A longer workout today than normal and I was quite tired so not the best overall.

Saturday and Sunday were rest days, I ate when I wanted to and had about 3 or 4 high protein meals (and Nandos)

On Sunday night I had this

250mg Omnadren

300mg Boldenone

10iu Sci Tech GH

I loaded up the night before because this will allow blood levels to rise to a good level for my quad session today. Also I don't like doing lots of shots right before my workout.

I have swapped over my test source to Omnadren which I will use twice a week rather than the 3 times a week test prop shots. This will give a more steady blood level for test over the week. I will continue with this alteration for the next 2 weeks and then switch back to Test Prop when I stop the Methyl Trienolone. My course then will switch over to favour more anabolic compounds.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Great thread Tom, another motivator!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Monday Quads

I ate/did this

8am - CNP CEE

9am - Weetabix and Proptein shake

11.30 am - Chicken and potato

1.30pm - Inner Armour MRP

3pm - Chicken and potato

4.20pm - 1mg Methyl Trienolone

4.30pm - Inner Armour MRP

6.30pm - Half a trioplex bar

7pm - 100mcg IGF

7.30pm - Train

8.45 - CNP CEE, 5iu slin

9pm - PWO shake

10.30pm - MRP

11pm - 10iu Sci Tech GH, bed.

Training

2 sets leg press to warm up

Front Squats - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg (5 reps), 100kg

Leg Press - 3 sets working up to 440kg total for 10 reps.

Walking DB Lunges - 15kg, 22kg, 22kg

single leg press - 100kg, 100kg, 100kg.

Not a massive amount of volume but my legs were absolutely screaming at the end.

I was a bit stronger generally from the 2 days rest and I got out my PB of 5 reps with a 3 plate front squat which I was pleased with.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was shoulders

I ate/did this

8am - CNP CEE

8.30 - Weetabix and Protein drink

11am - Potato and Tuna with herb sauce

1pm - Inner Armour MRP

2.30pm - Potato and tuna

3.30pm - Inner Armour MRP

4.30 - 1mg Methyl Trienolone

5pm - 100mcg IGF

5.20 - NOXPLODE

5.30 Train

6.30 - 5iu slin, CNP CEE

6.45 - PWO shake

8.30 - Beef steak chilli and brown basmati rice

10pm - MRP

10.30 - 10iu Sci Tech GH, bed.

Training

Isolateral Machine Shoulder Press - 40kg, 80kg, 120kg, 120kg

DB Lateral raises - 15kg, 20kg, 27.5kg

Arnold Press - 20kg, 37kg, 37kg

Front DB raise - 15kg, 20kg, 25kg

Standing military press - 30kg, 40kg, 40kg:lift:

I was a bit stronger on all the exercises except for the machine shoulder press as I did 140kg last week. 

Major difference I am seeing this week is that I am much leaner and harder, kind of like I would be about 8-9 weeks out from a show.


----------



## 21inchbiceps (Nov 8, 2006)

TinyTom,

Your workout regimen is very impressive!

I congratulate you and wish the best results!

I was wondering if you have had any bad side effects...I would be grateful for any information.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have had no sides on this course apart from that my joints are a little bit stiff and they click more than normal.

Don't know about liver or blood sides yet cos I'll get them done when I come off.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Wednesday was a rest day so I ate the same as normal and watched a DVD in the evening and went to bed early.

I will be swapping over my GH source from today as I managed to 'aquire' some Pharma GH from one of snow whites mates. I have used this brand before and it is very powerful so I will be substituting it in from today until it runs out (only got 90iu worth  )


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> I will be swapping over my GH source from today as I managed to 'aquire' some Pharma GH from one of snow whites mates.


LMFAO

u been robbin dwarfs again man:love:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't posted for a few days due to other committments.

Thursday I trained Hamstrings and Calves

lying leg curl - 4 sets

Romanian deads - 4 sets

Single leg curl - 3 sets

Seated calf - 4 sets (last set triple drop)

Standing calf - 4 sets

Single leg standing calf - 3 sets

I ate the same as normal.

Friday was chest and biceps

Incline Bench Press - 60kg, 100kg, 140kg, *165kg *  

Flat Bench DB Press - 30kg, 60kg (each DB)

Flat Flye - 20kg, 32kg, 32kg

Crossovers - 3 sets

High cable curl - 3 sets

DB supination curls - 3 sets

Preacher curls - 3 sets

Hammer curls - 3 sets

I also ate the same today as Tuesday. I had 1mg of Methyl Trienolone each training day and I had 300mg of Boldenone and 250mg of Omnadren on Thursday. I also had 100mcg of IGF prior to WO.

I'm quite happy with the lift on the incline Bench as that is a personal best for me (oh its also 2.5kg more than Pscarb has done:tongue10: )

I felt very strong on Friday but after that Bench lift I was quite tired trhough the rest of the WO.

Saturday and Sunday I rested all day and ate some cheat meals (Nandos etc)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yesterday was Back and Traps

I ate/did this

8am - CNP CEE

8.30 - Weetabix and Protein shake

11am - Chicken and Sweet potato

1pm - Inner Armour BBing Gainer with 1 scoop evolution Banana Whey

3pm - Chicken and sweet potato

4.30pm - same as 1pm

4.45pm - Methyl Tren

5.45pm - Trioplex Apple bar

6.45pm - Test-9-Meth, BCAAs

7pm - 100mcg IGF, NOxplode

7.20pm train

8.30pm - CNP CEE

9pm PWO shake as normal

10.30pm - 6iu simplex GH

11pm bed

-----------------------------------

I have stopped using Insulin now for the rest of my course, this is because I have been using for 5 weeks and I feel that I should have a break from it even though I am using only 5iu PWO I am still wary of diabetic sides. Therefore I won't be using it for a few weeks until my PCT starts.

My workout went like this

DB Row - 20kg, 35kg, 65kg

Deadlift - 60kg, 140kg, 220kg (5 reps)

BB row with EZ bar - 50kg, 90kg

Lat pulldown - 50kg, 100kg, 100kg

Cable lat pullover - 55kg, 70kg,70kg

DB shrugs - 20kg, 35kg, 65kg

upright BB rows - 25kg, 35kg, 35kg

Cable close grip row - full stack x 2

A lot of work in this workout, I dropped off one of my heavy sets on Deads so that I could get more work done in the other sets and it paid off as my back was pumped to fcuk at the end, got a look in the mirror afterwards and there was that overhanging slab of muscle look that you see on pros backs when they are relaxed which was awesome, also my waist is still tight which looked even better

Some of you may remember a while back I had an instance where my vision became occluded after a leg session, well that happened again last night as soon as I got home. I was sat in front of my PC and all of a sudden I couldn't see well for a good 10 minutes. Now I've had this before after a heavy session so I knew what to expect but it still didn't make it any less nerve racking so I may go and see my doctor to get my blood pressure tested as I know that the combination of drugs that I am using could be making the blood pressure quite high (I normally suffer from low blood pressure so this is even more worrying).

However, I'm still going training tonight. If there's no post on here tomorrow someone send an ambulance to the Leg Press at my gym. lmao


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice job on the bench, 

Your deadlift has come up well too.

I am not aware of any evidence which shows any risk of diabetes or insulin resistance from exo insulin use, esp at only 5iu post WO.

I am not saying that it is wrong to have a break, but if that is your only concern, I am 99% sure you would be fine to continue.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tom,

A friend of mine had a similar thing happen after a heavy workout. Was nothing to worry about. I think he said it was a few burst capillaries at the back of the retina that effected the optic nerves response. Soon cleared up. HOWEVER best go see the doc mate as you can never be too careful.

James


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Get it checked out Tom. Not worth ignoring it! You're training and diet + AAS are awesome, really motivating me! And your chest in the pics in massive mate!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I think you're right James/Luke

I spoke with a few guys the last time it happened and I was told that it was due to a small blood clot inside the capillaries but that doesn't make me feel any better. TBH its only happened twice in a year so I'm not massively worried but I will get it checked tomorrow just in case.

Yesterday I trained quads here is my diary

8.00 - CNP CEE

9am - Protein shake and Weetabix

11am - Chicken and potato

1pm - Inner armour bbing gainer + 1 scoop banana whey

3pm - Chicken and potato

4.30pm - Same as 1pm

4.45pm - 1 mg Methyl Trienolone, 100mcg IGF

5.30 - NOXplode

5.45 - Train

6.45 - 5iu slin, CNP CEE

7pm - PWO shake (Inner Armour Raspberry whey, Pro Recover)

9pm - Chicken and Cashew nuts from chinese takeaway

11pm - 6iu Simplex GH and bed.

----------------------------------------------

Training went like this

Rear squats on smith machine - 1 set of 60kg to warm up, ass to the floor

Front Squats - 60kg, 60kg, 100kg, 140kg (3) 140kg (5)

Leg Press - 200kg, 280kg, 360kg

DB walking lunges - 20kg DB x 3 sets

Single leg extension 2 sets

After the front squatting I was very tired and the leg press was quite hard to do, also I was shattered after each set, I think that maybe I have a cold or something that is wearing me out quickly or it may just be that the front squats took it all out of me.

I also decided that I will keep the insulin in until I finish the methyl tren this week so that there are constant variables and also after discussing with a few guys I am confident that it won't damage me. (Nytol spurred me on to do this - cheers)

What I am finding now with the course is that I am not getting any stronger but I can do more of my heaviest weight more easily. The 5 reps on front squat I am particularly proud of and my goal for next week is 6 reps which will be a PB.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No problem 

If your getting more reps with the same weight then you are getting stronger, it is just slowing down a bit, which eventually it must, or everyone would be repping 400kg benches.

Getting the extra rep is what it is all about IMO, too many people want to jump from 2 plates, to 3 plates, rather than just progress 1 rep at a time.

With your eye, I am sure it will be fine, I was training with a bench shirt earlier this year, and the pressure caused many blood vessles to burst, to the point where the white of my eye was almost all red.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Good man tom! Ypu say it happened when you got home on your PC.. You sure you weren't :jerk:.. That can affect eye sight LOL


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Tom,

Whats your blood pressure now?

What you weighing in at first thing?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Haven't taken my blood pressure but will do when I see the doctor.

My weight I will take tonight as I always do it on friday night after training.

Wednesday was a rest day so the usual food and then a spag bol later on. Also did 300mg of Boldenone and 250mg Omnadren before bed.

Thursday was Hamstrings and Calfs, I did/ate this

8.30 - Weetabix and Protein shake

11am - Chicken and potato

1pm - Inner Armour bbing Gainer with banana whey

3pm - Chicken and potato

4.30pm - Same as 1pm, 1 mg Methyl Trienolone, 100mcg IGF

5.15pm NOXPLODE

5.45pm Train

6.45pm - 5iu slin, CNP CEE

7pm - PWO SHAKE

8.30pm - Spag bol and whey shake

11pm - 6iu Simplex GH

-----------------------------------

Training

lying leg curls - 4 sets

Romanian Deads - 4 sets

Single leg curls - 3 sets

Seated Calf - 3 sets and 1 triple drop

Standing calf - 4 sets

I didn't feel much stronger on Hamstrings but its one bodypart that I don't train with massive weight. I do 160kg on romanian deads but with hamstrings I like to stretch out a lot, same with calfs, I feel that massive wieght restricts the movement and my calf respond better to a fuller range which just isn't possible with some of the stupid weights I've seen some people do.

I also had an hour long sports massage last night which was very relaxing and essential when you are hard training I think.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

160kg on Rom DL's is a very respectable weight.

Esp after leg curls.


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice thread Tom!!

Is there any reason for you taking your GH right before bed?

The reason I ask is because since doing some light reading round the subject I am lead to believe that your body produces most of its own GH in the first few hours of sleep, and with taking an extra dose your body may not produce it to its full potential. I think that this may have come from the Gen Sci website or something similar.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers Paul

Theres no evidence to suggest that at all mate.

I take GH before bed because I've found the best results from doing it that way (mass wise)


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Tom, I have copied and pasted the section from the website I got the info from, http://www.jintropin.com/html/dosing.html this is the only reason I ask.

Timing

As described above, the body produces HGH is a pulsatile fashion throughout the day with the heaviest pulses occurring approximately 2-3 hours after going to bed as you fall into a deep sleep. Injectible HGH is completely absorbed and put to use within approximately 3 hours. The strategy with respect to timing depends somewhat on our age and the other elements of our cycle. As you will see below, there is no single best strategy and it depends a lot on your individual situation.

For those that are between their late 20's and early 50's, there is still a reasonable chance that your own endogenous production of HGH is still at a reasonable level. The best time to take and injection, this being the case, would be early morning ? After your body's own release of HGH in the night. If you get up to go to the bathroom in the early morning, this is probably the perfect time to take a couple of units of HGH. This will be the least disruptive time to take an injection of HGH. The second best time would be first thing in the morning when you wake up.

If you are splitting your doses, two times of the day when your cortisol levels are at peak are when you wake up and in the early afternoon. Another good strategy is to take your HGH injections at these times. Cortisol is very catabolic by nature and a well -timed HGH injection can go a long way toward blunting this effect.

If you are in your late 50's or beyond, or if for some reason you have a condition that has rendered your pituitary incapable of a normal release of HGH, a great time to take HGH is right before bed. This allows you to closely mimic the natural pattern that would occur if your pituitary were functioning properly.

For the rest of us, taking your HGH right before bed is going to end up creating a negative feedback loop, robbing you of your body's own nightly pulse of HGH. Yet another strategy should be considered if you are using insulin with your HGH. Insulin should be used immediately post workout. HGH and insulin do some great things together, they shuttle nutrients in a very complimentary way with each other, and the combination of HGH and Insulin create the best environment for IGF-1 production. If you are using insulin immediately post workout, this would be a great time to take a couple of units of HGH.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Well that's the end of that Blog.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

i've read it at least 7 times..


----------

